# Easiest way to pay CRA for taxes owed



## jrsaballa (Nov 22, 2015)

Is it using CRA's my payment or online banking?

When do we get confirmation of payment?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

you can add it as a bill payment , I cannot remember now if your sin is the acct number or maybe on NOA there is an acct number.There are a few options in bill payment current personal taxes due , arrears etc so be careful which one you set up.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

In Easyweb at TD you can select "CRA payment on filing" from the list. Your SIN is the account number. That's what I do. It's just another bill to pay.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I am flagged for reassessment, since I had late t3 one year that did not get declared on the form I filed as my first return for that year. 

Since then I go though the re-assessment washing machine regularly at CRA. Some years I am up $150 or so, and other years I owe them something similar.
I have then as an online bill I pay, just like paying the gas and electrical and water bill, and municipal taxes.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I also pay my installments every quarter via Easyweb and I once had a penalty for not paying enough installments one year. As a result I have 3 items in my payee list for CRA. One has to be careful to select the correct one, since your accounts at CRA are separate. They don't blend your payments from one account to cover another. "Payment on filing", "installments" and "penalties and arrears" are all separate.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The good news is that those payees automatically update to the current year. 2015 installments become 2016 installments, etc. Also MyAccount on the CRA site will record receipt of any payments.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

What is the difference between CRA (revenue)-current year-tax return and CRA (revenue)-tax amount owing? 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/mkpymnt-eng.html


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know if it's still on, but Plastiq had a promotion a few weeks ago where the cost of putting a CRA payment on your credit card was 1%. If you have a card that has a return of >1%, it's a good option.

Otherwise, online bill payment via your bank is just fine. I don't worry about the payment confirmation since it can be traced electronically.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> What is the difference between CRA (revenue)-current year-tax return and CRA (revenue)-tax amount owing? ...


My guess would be the "current year" is installments owing before the return is filed and "owing" is an outstanding tax bill where the tax payer might not have to make installment payments.

The URL does not seem to refer to it so I will have to do some searching to check.


Cheers


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

No worries, I contacted CRA yesterday and they have explained to me that - 

- CRA (revenue)-current year-tax return - only for 2015
- CRA (revenue)-tax amount owing - until 2014


----------



## houska (Feb 6, 2010)

By the way, thought the accounts are separate and don't reallocate automatically, if you do deposit to the wrong one, then you can call them and move things around and they will erase interest and penalties arising from the misallocation. (So e.g. in my case a few years back, they reassessed me, but I paid it to the instalment account. I got a letter saying we have charged you $x more in interest for the unpaid reassessment, I phoned and said "but I paid it, oops into wrong account", and they reallocated it on the day of pmt and all the extra interest got erased.


----------

